# EDC bag



## natureyouse

Any suggestions for a small EDC? 
It must be small, but still fit.....a CC Glock 30, lock pick set, multi tool, large folding knife, headlamp, flashlight, metal water bottle, cordage, small first aide kit, note pad & pen, personal info, fire starter, tinder, lighter, survival straw, thumb drive,and room for extra.


----------



## stlgt

Check out the Gerber Go Bag a little expensive but may be what your looking for


----------



## Sentry18

I use a 5.11 Push Pack and love it. Lots of easily accessible compartments, rides close to the body, is comfortable to wear, etc., etc.


----------



## Boomy

Maxpedition Versipack
http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/Versipacks-c4.htm

I'm looking at the Fatboy for EDC and CCW with t-shirts and shorts


----------



## natureyouse

Thank you everyone.


I believe I may go with maxpedition's Lunada.


----------



## Sentry18

My only issue with Maxpedition is the material they use. It is a hard inflexible "silky" nylon. While very durable, it is also very noisy. I started out with a versipack for my "off duty response bag" but every time I would throw it on and then say clear a building, it sounded like I was a fat woman jogging in cheap spandex. Swish, swoosh, swish, swoosh. So I traded it for a 5.11 bag and was much happier (and stealthier). 5.11 and other manufacturers use a softer material that is still durable but is much quieter. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Boomy

Thanks Sentry, not having played with either one I didn't know. Well it looks like it'll be the 511. Plus I think they are cheaper to boot.


----------



## Sentry18

Just remember that my department issues 5.11 gear so we have 5.11 stuff everywhere (and lots of 5.11 freebies too), so I may not be impartial. All ranking officers get 5.11 Push Packs and all patrol people get 5.11 Bail Out Bags. Everyone loves them. I know because there are 5.11 t-shirts, caps, watches, knives and flashlights all over the squad rooms, conference rooms, offices, etc.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Sounds like a small to medium backpack, like kids would use for books, would probably fit all that too. It might also be a little less obvious. I see someone with a 5.11 pack or some similar brands and it screams "good stuff in here" to me.


----------



## Sentry18

Just dangle a set of decoy ear-buds out of one of the pockets and attach a hello kitty key chain to it and no one would suspect a thing.


----------



## mpguy18

Sentry18 said:


> Just dangle a set of decoy ear-buds out of one of the pockets and attach a hello kitty key chain to it and no one would suspect a thing.


LMAO but true. Sheeple will only glance and not see!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

i guess mine just dont fit the 'poser tacticool' prepper(?) i have a cheap ass set i got from goodwill or somethin' that was .50 cents for the 2... have had 'em for years now and they go everywhere i go and don't attract any attention.......'course, i'm a cheap bastrd but what the hell....


















they fit together to make it easy to carry.......

















............put the strap on it and throw it over yer shoulder...hang yer camera around yer neck and now ya look like a 'tourist'..........

K.I.S.S.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Has anyone used the Scottevest?


----------



## Cabowabo

natureyouse said:


> Any suggestions for a small EDC?
> It must be small, but still fit.....a CC Glock 30, lock pick set, multi tool, large folding knife, headlamp, flashlight, metal water bottle, cordage, small first aide kit, note pad & pen, personal info, fire starter, tinder, lighter, survival straw, thumb drive,and room for extra.


Instead of a white light, look at it being able to make it a red light. The Red light won't kill your night vision that you'll be able to achieve and is a lot harder to see at night.


----------



## Lake Windsong

SouthCentralUS said:


> Has anyone used the Scottevest?


I've looked at them for travel, but they seem pricey and seem to me they might be bulky, depending on your edc items. I'd also be interested in knowing if anyone has actually used them.


----------

